# 1859-1876: Parliament Building in Ottawa, Canada



## asatiger1966 (Sep 14, 2020)

KorbenDallas said:


> It might be slow at the moment, but the wake up process is moving forward.
> 
> Cool little video it is. Nothing too fancy, yet it is definitely worth watching. Right questions are being asked.
> 
> ​


more than a few of the older buildings have very odd construction data, no building materials on site, not normal materials used, length of construction is unrealistic, even fire proof granite seems to burn all too often.

To compare  look at the Parliament Building in Ottawa, Canada, supposedly started in April 1861. A problem arose and the foundation  was lowered seventeen feet deeper than designed?  Apparently the Royal Engineers were not aware that the proposed building was sitting on solid rock, Ugh.

That ended up in court , commission of inquiry , and construction re-started in 1863. The unfinished buildings were used for the Queens birthday in 1868, supposley the buildings were not finished, see photo. By 1876, the structures of Parliament Hill were finished, along with the surrounding fence and gates. However, the grounds had yet to be properly designed or landscaped.

Fire destroyed the Center Block on February 3, 1916. Despite the ongoing war, the original cornerstone was re-laid by Governor General Prince Arthur, Duke of Connaught, on September 1, 1916; exactly fifty-six years after his brother, the future King Edward VII, had first set it. *Eleven years later, the new tower was completed and dedicated as the Peace Tower, *

I have notes to myself over my entire office, sticky notes in the phone and still can not keep up with the new information. I catch myself laughing out loud by myself at myself for not noticing.
















​Parliament Hill - Wikipedia


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-02-19 15:42:35Reaction Score: 0



 Looks like they had some powerful fire hoses back then. Wonder why we're always shown pictures of people passing buckets of water in an assembly line to fight fires?


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-02-20 01:33:24Reaction Score: 0


There used to be a video by either UAP, or Condpiracy-R-US (or some similar channel) devoted to this particular building a short while ago. I did not find it on YT. If you see it, please share. It was a pretty interesting one.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2019-02-20 02:16:36Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> There used to be a video by either UAP, or Condpiracy-R-US (or some similar channel) devoted to this particular building a short while ago. I did not find it on YT. If you see it, please share. It was a pretty interesting one.


I believe that was "Mud Flood" or his previous channel "Electronics Projects". He still hasn't resurfaced and each time he deletes his channel, it takes his videos with it.

And where the heck did Nik Research go?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: lostcauseDate: 2019-05-22 21:15:28Reaction Score: 1


Here is an interesting video about Parliament Hill in Ottawa.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OskarSnaefelDate: 2019-05-23 01:25:46Reaction Score: 0


Its so weird you know, one day were best in the world in 1999 and now... I'm not sure of anything. Fascinating


----------

